# Oh my



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Just drove 4 hours to ocean city. My uncle has a rental house that caught fire. He asked if I would finish the drywall if he hangs it. I said sure. That was a week and a half ago. It's maybe 10 sheets at the most. I got there today and he's still not done. Not a square wall in the place. I'll have to post pics tomorrow. Thank god for 5 and 20 min mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Just drove 4 hours to ocean city. My uncle has a rental house that caught fire. He asked if I would finish the drywall if he hangs it. I said sure. That was a week and a half ago. It's maybe 10 sheets at the most. I got there today and he's still not done. Not a square wall in the place. I'll have to post pics tomorrow. Thank god for 5 and 20 min mud


its going to be a fun one mike


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

They also own a motel on the beach soooo. At least I don't have to pay for the room


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Well I spent the morning fixing huge gaps, not one screw was dimpled. I forgot to take pictures but I'll get one of finished product. Used fibafuse in angles for the first time with good results. Just a quick sand and t/u in the morning then headed two hours away to tummwater for a door patch for a friend. Then another two hour drive home. Back to work on Monday for the usual madness.


----------

